# Pompano fishing:Braid vs mono



## Seminole1 (Dec 22, 2007)

Anybody using braid on your spinning reels instead of mono?Does the no stretch characteristic of braid help or hurt? What do you like or dislike?


----------



## ditchdoctor81 (Oct 3, 2007)

I use braid & have no complaints with it.


----------



## Mascus (Mar 12, 2008)

I too am using braid (Spiderwire Invisi-braid 20#) and have no issues on my smaller jigging rig. I like braid for the Spanish too. On my bigger rig I have the same line for Kings but it is 50#. The only bad thing about braid is that you have to watch your eyelets with fast moving fish because the braid tends to wear down the eyelets on your rod faster than mono, otherwise, I swear by it.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

I like to have braid for the distance factor when surf fishing. If you're throwing a jig at a far out sandbar or trough, it's nice to have.


----------



## hayden (Nov 14, 2007)

I have braid for my jigging rod and mono on my live bait set up


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

It really doesn't matter to me about the visibility because I use a flouro leader anyway. As for other characteristics, I guess that I prefer mono a little more. The braid soaks up saltwater and makes cleanup impossible. It holds the salt when it dries. I like to keep my gear like it has never been used... 



> *true-king (4/18/2008)*I like to have braid for the distance factor when surf fishing. If you're throwing a jig at a far out sandbar or trough, it's nice to have.


I just did a side by side comparison of the same diameter (not same lb) mono and braid this weekend. The test I was doing was for an untrallight rig and I was comparing 6lb mono and 20lb braid. Both were .009 diameter. I can cast the mono MUCH farther. I would say mono *adds* another 75% to the cast. But at the cost of strength. The braid was just too stiff to go throught the guides well and seemed to catch more wind as well. Maybe because of the dramatically slower velocities that I was getting with it.


----------



## Reel Estate (Nov 28, 2007)

I like braid for everything but surf fishing. I have had a bad experience with throwing a heavy weight out on braided line and a surf rod. It can slice through your finger like a knife with a heavy sinker and spinning reel.


----------



## Fuhrer48 (Oct 2, 2007)

Like mentioned before flourocarbon leaders help out with the vis. If I use braid from the surf I will also use a mono shock leader.When im using it, I usually use 20 lb braid on a 9 ft rod, soI match it with about10-12 feet of 20-25 pound mono then I goto the flouro leader.It helps out with the slicing effect of thebraid and Im kinda anal about the vis aspect, so that helps as well. If you are using good knots there is no problem with all the different connecting points...... Just my two cents.


----------

